# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Durrsake

## Bledari

Miresevini ne Sofren Durresake  :buzeqeshje: 

Bujrum te gjitheve pushuesit te rrine dhe te bejne pushime sa te duan.

----------


## Sherri

Bledari nga Durresi qekur ke fillu me hap sofrat durrsake ti ka ron nr vizitorve dhe njekohesisht jane shume pak terheqese.

Ve mer noi foto ku jane femnat ne plaz dhe do shofesh sa durrsak ene durrsjon do futen ktu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## toni007

kete vere aty me ke....di mare me radhe vlore-sarande-durres

----------


## klaus fisher

Kte vere vjen dhe njoni nga Alessandria.
Termet nga femrat do te ndodhe ne Durres 
P.S.
Cuna ,bravo qe mbani te ndezur kandilin e sofres Durrsake

----------


## Daniel Maker

Ahahaha Klaus me mu e ke?  :perqeshje:  
Kam dhe fejumen atje mbo synet me e menu jo me ngrejt koken per me pa nje femer tjeter  :ngerdheshje: 
Dhe bohu gati se po sme dhe nje birr do allnohem keq me ty,apo sme ngel hatri kollaj mu ihihi

Mroma i her te gjith durrsakve,ncirrni pashaportat te shofim mos ket naj durrsjon ahahaha

----------


## Daniel Maker

na ka mor molli keq..durim durim edhe pak

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Pershendetje Durresi!

----------


## klaus fisher

Mirembrema  Durrsake . 
Ju Uroj Vjeshte Dhe Dimer Te Mbare

----------


## Erlebnisse

Une isha kete vere e me te vertete nje nder qytetet me te bukura eshte pikerisht Durresi...

Pershendetje sofra!

----------


## _Elena_

*Hera e pare qe kam shkuar ne Durres ishte kur isha 3,4 vjece.
E vizitova perseri Durresin para pak ditesh dhe ishte shume bukure 
Sa shume kane ndryshuar qytet e Shqiperis...
Vlora ime,Fieri,Durresi,Tirana shume nice me vertet.

Pershendetje.*

----------


## oliver55

> na ka mor molli keq..durim durim edhe pak

----------


## iktuus

_shyqyr qe u hap edhe nje sofer per ne
kemi qytetin me te bukur ne shqiperi  pershendetje per te gjith durrsaket_

----------


## Prudence

> *Hera e pare qe kam shkuar ne Durres ishte kur isha 3,4 vjece.
> E vizitova perseri Durresin para pak ditesh dhe ishte shume bukure 
> Sa shume kane ndryshuar qytet e Shqiperis...
> Vlora ime,Fieri,Durresi,Tirana shume nice me vertet.
> 
> Pershendetje.*


mbase vini te malluar...po per mua lene shume per te deshiruar......

----------


## bombona

durresi pershendetje si po ja kaloni????
a bet pushime sivjet apo jo??

----------


## Bamba

> Bledari nga Durresi qekur ke fillu me hap sofrat durrsake ti ka ron nr vizitorve dhe njekohesisht jane shume pak terheqese.
> 
> Ve mer noi foto ku jane femnat ne plaz dhe do shofesh sa durrsak ene durrsjon do futen ktu


Se ke keq jo! hahahahahaha

----------


## Sherri

> Se ke keq jo! hahahahahaha


Ca te boj qe s'kam qene ket vit ne Durres se me kapi puna e s'kisha si te levizja. Ne vere sidomos mushet plazhi plot. Bledari shume kollaj do merrte aparatin fotografik i gazete ene i cader me shazllon ene shume mire bonte foto dhe bonte syte kater per vete. Nqs do vinte nonji ti thonte : "Ca bo mer manjak dreqi'" shume kollaj mund ti thone qe jam gazetar ene myllej muhabeti  :perqeshje:   Do mushte dhe sofren jo per gjo. S'merr vesh fare qe i femen me rroba banjo e mush ket sofren e Durrsit plot.

Ket muj Bledo po te lej si detyre ti bosh ca foto gjimnazisteve te Gjergjit. Shumica anej nga ty do kalojne cdo mjes.
Ne jena tu prit ca foto te reja.

----------


## davidd

pershendes te gjithe durrsaket pervec ketij langaraqit siper

----------


## KUJTIM1974



----------


## KUJTIM1974

pershendetje te gjitheve

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Bledari nga Durresi qekur ke fillu me hap sofrat durrsake ti ka ron nr vizitorve dhe njekohesisht jane shume pak terheqese.
> 
> Ve mer noi foto ku jane femnat ne plaz dhe do shofesh sa durrsak ene durrsjon do futen ktu


po mendoja ndonje aresye tjeter per renien e vizitoreve pupupupupu


Pershendetje sofra

----------

